

Embedly (YC W10) Launches New Website - doki_pen
http://blog.embed.ly/spring-cleaning

======
wolfrom
I think the site explains things much better now. It took me two visits to
realize how cool Embedly was; I can't remember if that was from version 1 or
2.

